# Houston area / mid coast folks. Anyone want to fish Monday 26th?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Weather permitting of course. I will probably launch at Sargent and pole the south shoreline of East Matagorda because I am really good at not catching fish there. Could also launch out of Matagorda harbor if need be.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Sublime said:


> Weather permitting of course. I will probably launch at Sargent and pole the south shoreline of East Matagorda because I am really good at not catching fish there. Could also launch out of Matagorda harbor if need be.


58% rain and East wind . You know East Matty will be chocolate.
Joe


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

backcast said:


> 58% rain and East wind . You know East Matty will be chocolate.
> Joe


Entirely possible, but Monday looks like the best window for a while. My windfinder app is predicting reasonable winds starting Saturday. If the predictions are correct all the water will get blown out of the bay tomorrow though with North winds over 30 mph lol. 

PS, I have received a PM for the open seat. I'll update this post if something changes.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't know Sargent and wouldn't mind a try soon ... still a better day out in wind than in the office


----------

